# 240sx/rb25det hybrid...



## lilkid9186 (Aug 3, 2003)

will the rb25det engine fit into any year 240sx?


----------



## lilkid9186 (Aug 3, 2003)

please...someone give me some info. 
please!?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## lilkid9186 (Aug 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Not easily, but it will. Check out www.unstablehybrids.com if you're interested, they have a swap kit. That and a custom driveshaft should allow you to swap a RB25DET frontclip into your car


----------



## lilkid9186 (Aug 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## lilkid9186 (Aug 3, 2003)

vodka...thanks, i went to your link but im having trouble at the site with finding what im looking for...could you give a deeper link?
thanks


----------

